
Is it be possible to detect an industrial civilization in the geological record? - okket
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.03748
======
eip
They literally left giant pyramids and other stone megaliths all over the
earth.

------
nuthersox
yes it is possible but recognition as such would be an issue. there is an
assumption that the planet itself is not the result of a level 4 or 5
civilization.

